# When beading is the enemy - frozen bead pics



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

I usually cycle the 6 mile trip to work, but after watching Saw V last night at the cinema, getting to bed late, and getting a delivery at work today, I thought better to drive, and was met with this:





































Windscreen:


























































































20 mins of running the car later, I could get into the drivers door, and the screen was clear. Should have ridden!

G


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Just use warm(not too warm) water, only takes a few seconds :thumb:

Nice pics


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice pics:

"20 mins of running the car later, I could get into the drivers door, and the screen was clear. Should have ridden!"

How did you start it if you couldn't open the door, passenger one ok?


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Skyliner34 said:


> Just use warm(not too warm) water, only takes a few seconds :thumb:
> 
> Nice pics


Yeah, my mate learned that the hard way when he boiled the kettle and poured it on his windscreen. CRACK!!!! :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Needs a clean said:


> Yeah, my mate learned that the hard way when he boiled the kettle and poured it on his windscreen. CRACK!!!! :wall::wall::wall:


Boiling water, holy crap :doublesho

My neighbour does this, straight out of the kettle, been lucky so far. One day..... :lol:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

It will end in tears!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

wow that looks cold, but i would want to bike in frozen weather like that


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Carr20VT said:


> Nice pics:
> 
> "20 mins of running the car later, I could get into the drivers door, and the screen was clear. Should have ridden!"
> 
> How did you start it if you couldn't open the door, passenger one ok?


Haha, good point...but yeah, I had to lean across the centre console to start it.

Boiling water - people can be so lucky with this. I for one was taught at school about the heating/cooling/expanding/contracting of materials.

I'll always remember my mum yelling me as a kid for putting pyrex dishes in the sink under cold water to 'cool down' and the very next morning, her pouring a kettle over the screen :wall: :lol:

Also, boiling water will re-freeze quicker, and god knows what it would do to the rubber seals


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Wouldn't like to imagine, it's just a big no no, even if nothing happens when you pour boiling water over the screen, it must weaken the glass somehow, it's expanding pretty quickly.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Thats what i miss about my old Mondeo. Push the button and in no time, the heated screen had warmed up and it was Bye bye frost! :thumb: I love the Ford Quick clear screens!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Needs a clean said:


> Thats what i miss about my old Mondeo. Push the button and in no time, the heated screen had warmed up and it was Bye bye frost! :thumb: I love the Ford Quick clear screens!


Ditto, my little ST had it, very handy, I hate it when the screen starts to mist up in and out once you drive off after defrosting the screen, the quick clear screen was handy it would stop that.


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Aye, I have a heated screen on my Passat, good for helping to quickly clear a foggy inside too.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

heated screens are pretty cool apart from they make my eyes confussed with the lines on the screen,

i feel for you not being able to open your door :wall:

apart from my vectra nearly all my cars have been the type with no door frame so i can never get in to the car :lol:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

nicp2007 said:


> heated screens are pretty cool apart from they make my eyes confussed with the lines on the screen


At night it's not very pleasant, its like having a misted screen.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

oh i have enough trouble with them during the day :lol:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

nicp2007 said:


> oh i have enough trouble with them during the day :lol:


:lol: I didn't know they were there, I thought something was up with my eyes, until a passenger asked what those lines was for, my reply "what lines!"


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning photos, weather in the UK is absolutley crazy.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bit chilly round your way then? Blimey. Good pics. :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Had the same thing this morning on the windscreen, real pain in the ass! I think i'll be cleaning the glass this weekend to get the rain repellent off, it's a bugger.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Needs a clean said:


> Thats what i miss about my old Mondeo. Push the button and in no time, the heated screen had warmed up and it was Bye bye frost! :thumb: I love the Ford Quick clear screens!


Aye, I've got one on the Puma, but seeing as I've only had it since April today was the first frost it's ever had on it but as I'd not got to use the car today, I wan't prepared to fire it up just to see it work, so it still remains untested - hope it works as I also had one on a Granada Scorpio a few years back and that one didn't.


----------



## pugben (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah they are brilliant the heated front screens all cars should have them.

i cycled today and fell off so you made the right choice driving


----------



## warne (Apr 30, 2006)

_Originally Posted by Needs a clean 
Thats what i miss about my old Mondeo. Push the button and in no time, the heated screen had warmed up and it was Bye bye frost! I love the Ford Quick clear screens!_

Just bought a Ford Focus (collecting Saturday) as my winter car as the MX5 gets put away in the garage for the winter. I actually wanted one with the quickclear screen managed to find a low mileage Zetc model with the climate pack. Look forward to sorting a few minor scratches out on the car for a 7 year old car I was quite impressed with the condition of the paintwork.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cool :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Just imagine if this wasn't a well protected car. The car would have been one big sheet of ice!!!


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Just use warm(not too warm) water, only takes a few seconds :thumb:


Nice lukewarm water wont (shouldnt) damage a modern windscreen although if it's chipped or cracked all ready then it probably wont help!


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

CupraElliott said:


> Just imagine if this wasn't a well protected car. The car would have been one big sheet of ice!!!


that was all my neighbours cars, just a crazy sheet of ice on the roof!

Those pics are cool, what products are you using, the beading is good but the reflections seem a bit dull? :lol:


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Simmo said:


> that was all my neighbours cars, just a crazy sheet of ice on the roof!
> 
> Those pics are cool, what products are you using, the beading is good but the reflections seem a bit dull? :lol:


Thats what all the neighbours cars were like too. Although their screens looked a whole lot easier to clear! lol.

That's 2 coats of collinite for winter protection after a full paint correction detail about two weeks ago. On the wheels is Poorbuys Wheel sealant. Oh, and the roof - AG bumpercare haha

What do you mean, dull reflections?  :lol:


----------



## Fred108 (Apr 25, 2008)

so you are not supposed to wee on the door frame to unfreeze it them ? lol!!!


----------



## brianfocus (Jun 25, 2008)

My alarmsystem has the possibility to start from a distance, without being in the car myself. So when it's freezing, the night before I put all the blowers and front/rear-window heating on (Ford Focus). Next morning 5 minutes before leaving home I start the engine, while enjoying my breakfast. When I'm ready to go most of the ice is gone!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Surprised no-one has mentioned Einszett Gumi Pflege (sp?) on your door seals to stop them freezing the doors shut :thumb:


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

i have an MG zt 135 cdti and it came with a webasto diesel central heating kit on it. just press the remote next to the bed when i wake up in a morning. by the time iv had shower food drink dressed the car is completely warmed up!

ace. remote works from 1000meters away. it heats up so quickly i was in leeds the other day and came back to the car pressed the remote which said the signal was sent and the car was warm when i got to it!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Running a car from cold is very bad for the engine in cold weather as you run a very rich fuel mixture when the engine is cold. This ends up colelcting on the cylinder bores and washing them of oil which accelerates wear.

just incase anyone was wondering


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> Running a car from cold is very bad for the engine in cold weather as you run a very rich fuel mixture when the engine is cold. This ends up colelcting on the cylinder bores and washing them of oil which accelerates wear.
> 
> just incase anyone was wondering


What do you mean by 'running'? driving it straight off without letting it warm up?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

charlie_51 said:


> i have an MG zt 135 cdti and it came with a webasto diesel central heating kit on it. just press the remote next to the bed when i wake up in a morning. by the time iv had shower food drink dressed the car is completely warmed up!
> 
> ace. remote works from 1000meters away. it heats up so quickly i was in leeds the other day and came back to the car pressed the remote which said the signal was sent and the car was warm when i got to it!


wonder if i have this on my 75 CDTi Connoiseur? how do find it? where is it???


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

My dad always told me it was bad to leave a car ticking over from cold. He said you should always drive off straight away. Something to do with the oil not getting warm enough and lubricating the engine? Is this right?


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

How many miles do you drive to work?

I had a eberspaecher in my car but i had to drive at least 30min after heating cause otherwise the cars battery was always empty.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

GeeJay said:


> What do you mean by 'running'? driving it straight off without letting it warm up?


Sorry, i mean dont leave it sitting on the drive stationary. You should drive off as normal straight away.



mazda3_daveg said:


> My dad always told me it was bad to leave a car ticking over from cold. He said you should always drive off straight away. Something to do with the oil not getting warm enough and lubricating the engine? Is this right?


Agreed, Leaving it idling will not bring engine temps up fast enough compared to driving it sensibly from cold. Putting the engine under load and changing gear at 3000rpm will warm it up more efficiently.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> wonder if i have this on my 75 CDTi Connoiseur? how do find it? where is it???


It depends on the build date. My 51 plate conne SE CDT didnt have one as it was deleted under the BMW 'Project Drive' cost cutting intiative.

MG/Rover later introduced the little extras under the management of the Pheonix Four.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ah, mines an 02


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> ah, mines an 02


If you like the idea of it though there are plenty of folks over at www.forums.mg-rover.org who have retro fitted the Webasto fuel burning heater to their 75's. Log in and go the the 75/MGZT section and do a search, they are a really helpful bunch.

iirc some of the models had a timer on so you could set it to automatically come on at a specific time in the morning.


----------



## RBclio (Aug 15, 2008)

class pics


----------



## jyrkiboy (Oct 4, 2007)

On monday morning 8 am and beading is something


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

They look very cool


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)

Frosting on the bus cover.....



















Real glad it's only the cover & not on the bus itself.


----------



## steveG2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Bit of a pain but they do look nice !


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice snaps Choc :thumb: I initially thought 'crikey, that panel's rippled' Then read the comment


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Try machine polishing in this weather. It's not fun!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

lumi = hyvä 

far as the idling is concerned... well, if you say so. In Germany idling is illegal, here it's normal, because you start the car and then you clear it. 

If you want heat but dont' want the expense of a webasto or Eberspächer, try Defa.

Bret


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

idling is illegal?


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Thought I'd add my pics from this morning to the mix.

Brrrrr!


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> idling is illegal?


Leaving a car to warm up, with no driver near or in it.


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice pics Dave :thumb:


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

I find that gummi pfledge or not, if the window on my M3 is frozen it won't drop and therefore I cannot get into the car until I've run some lukewarm water along the bottom of the window where it meets the door.










Matt


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Qüiksilver said:


> Leaving a car to warm up, with no driver near or in it.


aaaaahhhhhh i knew that, oviously not if its on your driveway of course :thumb:


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

GeeJay said:


> Nice pics Dave :thumb:


Cheers GeeJay, not quite as big beads as you though


----------



## jontwhale (Jun 1, 2008)

word of warning... lots and lots of cars get stolen because people leave their cars idling.. most say they only turned their back for 10 seconds.... few even get ran over trying to stop the car being nicked!!



bidderman1969 said:


> aaaaahhhhhh i knew that, oviously not if its on your driveway of course :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

jontwhale said:


> word of warning... lots and lots of cars get stolen because people leave their cars idling.. most say they only turned their back for 10 seconds.... few even get ran over trying to stop the car being nicked!!


Only the other day - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/berkshire/7762295.stm


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

jontwhale said:


> word of warning... lots and lots of cars get stolen because people leave their cars idling.. most say they only turned their back for 10 seconds.... few even get ran over trying to stop the car being nicked!!


i only ment the legality of it :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

It was still chucking it down with rain at 3 this morning - I thought I hope it doesn't freeze as the forecast said. When I came out to go to work this morning it had frozen....

















After taking 5 mins to defrost the windows and a 20 min. 7 mile drive to work, this is how it looked - collinite 845 on the roof :thumb:


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice photos Parish, some damn big beads there!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I was driving to work this morning and heard a noise, at about 60mph all my frozen beads were beginning to thaw and flying off the roof showering the car behind.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> I was driving to work this morning and heard a noise, at about 60mph all my frozen beads were beginning to thaw and flying off the roof showering the car behind.


Mine were flying off the bonnet and hitting the screen, and I saw some flying off the back in the mirror. That's Collinite for you


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

heres a couple off mine the other morning










































:thumb: just about got in :thumb:


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice macro shots there  

Is that last one crystals on top of a frozen bead?


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> I was driving to work this morning and heard a noise, at about 60mph all my frozen beads were beginning to thaw and flying off the roof showering the car behind.


My missus was moaning about this the other day- frozen beads pinging off the bonnet and hitting the windscreen! 

She was also moaning about the rain-X on the windscreen making it harder to scrape- that was after I'd told her it would stop frost sticking to the screen as easily 

There's no pleasing women!


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice, and I like your sticker  .


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Stevoraith;1221964There's no pleasing women!;)[/quote said:


> You're obviously need to work on your technique
> 
> I'm with you on the rain-x though...she always compliments how easily the rain 'falls' off my screen, so I think that out of kindness I'll rain-x hers. Oh no...now it makes her car harder to see out of.
> 
> Any money if you hadn't have told your Mrs, she wouldn't have said anything...


----------



## gingerscotsman (May 21, 2007)

Some 'cool' pics !! 

i'll get my coat.....


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

this is what i was greeted with 5am tuesday morning. solid as a rock.

http://i431.photobucket.com/albums/qq33/backzilla/IMAG0099.jpg

http://i431.photobucket.com/albums/qq33/backzilla/IMAG0098.jpg


----------

